# Series 2 ~ Bad Image, Maybe?



## sknaf (Nov 28, 2005)

My S2 was working - I wanted to upgrade from the orig 40 Gb drive.
It the original Tivo Branded Series 2, TCD540040; but it seems I may
have waited just a little to long to replace the drive.

I used the MFS tools and created a back - the MFS Live Backup Image is
219,963,392 bytes, but every drive I have tried to restore it on gives this
errors just before completing the restore:
error writing media inode 0

I tried the drives anyways, but they did not work. I put the original drive
back in and it also gets stuck on the "Welcome! Powering Up..."

Can anyone verify the S2 image size ?
Anyone want to PM me an image if mine is bad.
I took an image off my S3, that is good if you want something to trade 










~Scott


----------



## sknaf (Nov 28, 2005)

So this post says it should be around 200 Mb, which is what I have.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416112&highlight=images

This page talks about a much larger image size
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7
540040_7x 681,472,000 bytes

My S3 Image is just under 360 MB

~Scott


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The image size will depend on the data stored on the drive and the options used with the backup command.

Suggest in the future that you use the modified version of MFSTools called MFSLive it has several bug fixes to the old MFSTools2

- If you moved the drive select jumper on the TiVo drive when placing it in the PC remember to restore it to the original position when returning it to the TiVo.

- If you accessed the drive in the PC with Windows drive manager you need to restore the boot using maketivobootable.

- Check the drive in the PC with the mfsInfo command.

You may find this thread useful Troubleshooting and Repairing Your TiVo: A Few Best Practices from DVRupgrade


----------



## sknaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the Tip ~
I used MFSLive and dd_rescue, but it got almost 800 errors coping, so I am not too hopeful.
I didn't do any pc formating, so I think I am ok with that.

Just seems like I did not grab an image off my s2 HD soon enough,
I did get the s3 and that looks fine.

~Scott


----------



## sknaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tips

I still got too many errors, so I ended up going with Instacake.
I tried 2 different hard drives that both instacaked successfully.
Tivo is still stuck at Welcome

I even tried hooking up a computer power supply to power the hard drive,
all spins up; but still stuck at welcome.

Any other ideas ?

~Scott


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

sknaf said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> I even tried hooking up a computer power supply to power the hard drive,
> all spins up; but still stuck at welcome.
> ...


Did you check the drive select jumper?


----------



## sknaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks again, that was exactly it !
I had it on master, but moved to cs and all is good.

Just need to find-a-friend now with a POTS line, I have vonage,
and the s2 won't use my USB network adapter until the phone update.

~Scott


----------

